# Regulärer Ausdruck für Notepad++ (regex)



## MasterDS (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich verzweifle gerade an einem regulären Ausdruck in Notepad++. Vielleicht hat da jemand eine Idee.

Ich habe folgende Daten:

```
<Kategorie_3>irgendwas</Kategorie_3>
<Kategorie_4>AAA BBBB CC</Kategorie_4>
<Kategorie_5>irgendwas</Kategorie_5>
```

Ich möchte alles was *zwischen *<Kategorie_4>und </Kategorie_4> steht, folgendermaßen formatieren:

```
Aaa Bbbb Cc
```

Dabei kann es vorkommen, dass der Inhalt auch nur aus DDD besteht. Sprich: Ich möchte das jedes Wort aus Groß- in Kleinbuchstaben gewandelt wird, mit einem Großbuchstaben am Anfang.

Ich versuche es folgendermaßen:
Suche:
	
	
	



```
(<Kategorie_4>)(.*)(</Kategorie_4>)
```
Ersetzen: 
	
	
	



```
\1\L\u\2\E(\3)
```

Das klappt zwar schon soweit, allerdings ist das Ergebnis _Aaa bbbb cc _- also nicht ganz was ich möchte.

Jemand einen Tipp?

Grüße
MasterDS


----------



## MasterDS (27. Juli 2016)

Hat hier denn niemand eine Idee?


----------

